
Advertisers Blacklist Hard News, Including Trump, Fearing Backlash - forgingahead
https://www.wsj.com/articles/advertisers-blacklist-hard-news-including-trump-fearing-backlash-11565879086?mod=rsswn
======
forgingahead
This is an important trend, but as usual the news people have slanted it to
their own benefit: Advertisers are not blacklisting "hard news", they're just
fed up with their brands being associated with negative, sensationalist
reporting.

These types of blacklists are _good_ , especially if they ideally force media
companies to drop the emotional clap-trap and get back to proper reporting and
journalism.

Media has always been manipulative, but it's become incredibly heightened in
the deathmatch for eyeballs and ad clicks. If the ad-buying companies continue
this pushback, perhaps the media companies will start reporting the news in a
more neutral & factual way.

~~~
hos234
Yup interesting trend. The real story is the public has made this happen.

Given the kind of cut throat competition that exists, Marketing manager don't
really get "fed up". They are more focused on hitting their weekly numbers,
than on where the numbers come from. It's all the screen grabs and naming and
shaming on social media that makes them notice and change tack.

I see the public pressure getting more organized and targeted in future.

